# Interesting survey



## Guest (May 22, 2008)

I just did a survey (one of my regular paid panels), that asked me if I make my own cleaning products.

I can only conclude that there must be enough people beginning to make their own that the trend is being noticed by the big guys.

I do know that I've been seeing recipes and discussions and blogs ALL over the 'net about homemade soaps and cleaners.


----------

